# Dear Abby



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

> Dear Abby,
> 
> My husband is a liar and a cheat. He has cheated on me from the beginning,
> and, when I confront him, he denies everything. What's worse,
> everyone knows that he cheats on me. It is so humiliating.
> Also, since he lost his job 14 years ago, he hasn't even looked for a new one.
> All he does all day is smoke cigars, cruise around and
> shoot the bull with his buddies, while I have to work to pay the bills.
> Since our daughter went away to college he doesn't even pretend to like me, and even hints that I may be a lesbian.
> What should I do?
> 
> Signed: *Clueless
*> 
> Dear *Clueless*: Yes you are clueless. 
> Grow up and dump him. Good grief woman! You don't need him anymore!
> You're running for President of the United States .
> Act like one!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh my !!!!


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

That's funny right there


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lmao
Dumbocrats


----------

